# Lyft Personal Power Zones Is A Joke !!!



## james_su (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

You don't like an extra $4 for staging someplace?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

wait and wait and wait they will send you a eta 20 minutes away. i no longer get these bonuses they took them away from us here
we just get a demand zone it says its busy . i turn off lyft and drive uber and get a area surge


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

They suck a bums a$$. If you happen to be in one great but it doesn't mean you'll get a ping....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Just scored my first PPZ bonus yesterday. A life-changing $2.89, too!!!  Almost 60% bonus on the $5.01 trip. Plus a $2.00 tip. I was reeling in the dough! :biggrin:


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

What’s $2.89 / 3... that’s what you really got.

Taxes
Bill money
Profit

Every dollar you get you should consider that this is where your money goes more or less.

So, you need to make $100 to keep $30 ....more or less. 

Looking at it that way should have you seriously perturbed.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

These PPZ's were a great idea lyft, now I just laugh & laugh as I let the timer run out on one base-rate request after another from your piss-yellow high demand areas.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> If you happen to be in one great but it doesn't mean you'll get a ping....


It is just another variation on the Prime Time scam. You could sit in a bright hot pink Prime Time Zone and all that you got were base rate Lines outside the zone or regular Lyft twenty minutes from you...............and they wonder why we call it "Gr*yft*".


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You could sit in a bright hot pink Prime Time Zone and all that you got were base rate Lines outside the zone or regular Lyft twenty minutes from you


I actually hit a PPZ yesterday morning when I dropped off my airport rematch from DFW. Whopping $3.08 was my bonus. Yay!!! Decided that I'd stay for shits and giggles to see what happens in a semi-residential area with a few hotels around at 5.30am on a Sunday morning. A whole lot of nothing happened. LOL!!!

Eventually turned on DF towards home and got a ping 10 minutes away. Started heading that way and within a minute pax cancelled. Same happened two more times during the drive home. Cheap bastards!!! :roflmao: Would've been interesting to know how much Lyft would've charged them since I had that whopping $3.08 PPZ.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

$4.03 - Max bonus earned.

When we got % surges, it never maxed out. My biggest ride on surge paid me around $150. Lyft made another $50 on top of that, so I'm not sure what the problem was.

You know, if they would push that $4.03 up to $4.25 you could buy a medium mocha at Starbucks. Come on Lyft, just a few pennies more, you can do it.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

Two middle fingers up in a F YOU to Lyft for this change. I thought “surge pricing” was over or something after driving with the new system, but I was going to take Uber or Lyft recently and both were DOUBLE the regular price. I know, because I checked the price to come back home (I ended up just driving and not drinking) and it was back to normal. So Lyft is going to give me an extra 3, 5, 6 dollars while they keep an extra 20, 50, 100? Especially since I am an XL driver. I drive for Uber too and am just sitting with all fingers and toes crossed that this change does not arrive in LA soon, though I don’t doubt it will.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

MsKia said:


> Two middle fingers up in a F YOU to Lyft for this change. I thought "surge pricing" was over or something after driving with the new system, but I was going to take Uber or Lyft recently and both were DOUBLE the regular price. I know, because I checked the price to come back home (I ended up just driving and not drinking) and it was back to normal. So Lyft is going to give me an extra 3, 5, 6 dollars while they keep an extra 20, 50, 100? Especially since I am an XL driver. I drive for Uber too and am just sitting with all fingers and toes crossed that this change does not arrive in LA soon, though I don't doubt it will.


You know the situation is bad....

The you find out how bad it really is.....sigh...


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

The only reason I’m still making enough money to make it worthwhile is that I can do Select and Lux/Lux xl.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

MsKia said:


> The only reason I'm still making enough money to make it worthwhile is that I can do Select and Lux/Lux xl.


What vehicle for Select and Lux/Lux xl?

Do you run base rides too?
Do you try for U/L incentives?

Thanks


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

BeansnRice said:


> What vehicle for Select and Lux/Lux xl?
> 
> Do you run base rides too?
> Do you try for U/L incentives?
> ...


I bought a used 2015 Acura MDX with the added third row. I eliminate the base levels on both apps and run XL on both and the higher levels too. I only once in a blue moon lower to accept base rides in very specific circumstances (such as when I drove someone Select from LAX to San Diego at 4am and needed to get back home with destination filters). I would prob get more Select and Lux if I would turn XL off, but I hate sitting still. I might try that soon though. I seem to get more Select and Lux trips on weeknights (great night last night!) than on weekends probably because on weekends the XL keep me going. I don't aim for bonuses any more. At base level that's the only way to make anything, but I prefer to run both apps and choose the best rides instead, which splits up the rides too much to hit incentives. Honestly, the incentives lately are so meager that they don't even matter. I drive in LA, so there is high demand for the types of trips I drive and I am a nigh and late night driver.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Mista T said:


> $4.03 - Max bonus earned.
> 
> When we got % surges, it never maxed out. My biggest ride on surge paid me around $150. Lyft made another $50 on top of that, so I'm not sure what the problem was.
> 
> You know, if they would push that $4.03 up to $4.25 you could buy a medium mocha at Starbucks. Come on Lyft, just a few pennies more, you can do it.


yeah i don't know what the problem was either. but they said in the app that there was excited new changes coming , And they are making these changes because they listened to our feedback, and they're doing this for us Because they care about us


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

MsKia said:


> I bought a used 2015 Acura MDX with the added third row. I eliminate the base levels on both apps and run XL on both and the higher levels too. I only once in a blue moon lower to accept base rides in very specific circumstances (such as when I drove someone Select from LAX to San Diego at 4am and needed to get back home with destination filters). I would prob get more Select and Lux if I would turn XL off, but I hate sitting still. I might try that soon though. I seem to get more Select and Lux trips on weeknights (great night last night!) than on weekends probably because on weekends the XL keep me going. I don't aim for bonuses any more. At base level that's the only way to make anything, but I prefer to run both apps and choose the best rides instead, which splits up the rides too much to hit incentives. Honestly, the incentives lately are so meager that they don't even matter. I drive in LA, so there is high demand for the types of trips I drive and I am a nigh and late night driver.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

I'm sitting in a PPZ right now, maxed out at $6.53 after staging for 10 minutes - and no pings for 15 minutes and counting! Waste of time!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The only time I ever saw a Lyft surge was New Years Eve. I have no idea what they do in my area now. At least on Uber I get one or two surge stickies a week. Never any ride requests when they are hot on the screen, only after they go away.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Apparently lyft's strategy is to cede all big events & high demand to uber in exchange for baseball practice & doctor's appointment runs. 

Brilliant strategy lyft, your stock will hit $10 in no time.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They suck a bums a$$. If you happen to be in one great but it doesn't mean you'll get a ping....


I lucked out. My very first pink zone waited 10 minutes and got a ping 2 minutes after it said max bonus. Added 7 bucks to a 3.75 trip. Can't complain. I'll be at that spot again and see.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

In my Market, often they are charging the passenger 100% to 150% with nothing showing up on our end. The other night it got up to 350% and they were paying us $2.62. It's funny how we haven't seen primes like that in months but now that they get keep whatever they want, suddenly those primes come back


Another Uber Driver said:


> It is just another variation on the Prime Time scam. You could sit in a bright hot pink Prime Time Zone and all that you got were base rate Lines outside the zone or regular Lyft twenty minutes from you...............and they wonder why we call it "Gr*yft*".


Heck I would be sitting in a 350% prime and get Lyft line request from the same block as me, with no Prime. I've already had a $21 Prime amazingly disappear and not pay out and we just started week 2



Mista T said:


> $4.03 - Max bonus earned.
> 
> When we got % surges, it never maxed out. My biggest ride on surge paid me around $150. Lyft made another $50 on top of that, so I'm not sure what the problem was.
> 
> You know, if they would push that $4.03 up to $4.25 you could buy a medium mocha at Starbucks. Come on Lyft, just a few pennies more, you can do it.


I had one where Uber charged the passenger $350and Uber paid me $200. I've also seen them charge 250 and pay me $150. Now I'm not complaining about my $ amount necessarily but if it was the old Commission way, I would have had an extra $80 in my pocket and that's only on two rides!! add that up throughout the year . . . It makes me physically nauseous. Yet they're throwing drunk crazed parties at their headquarters with bottles of alcohol that have the Uber logo on them?


TemptingFate said:


> I'm sitting in a PPZ right now, maxed out at $6.53 after staging for 10 minutes - and no pings for 15 minutes and counting! Waste of time!


 don't feel bad I was online for 2 hours and 10 minutes without getting a request when I had a $9 bonus. In fact, Lyft apparently decided 2 take me offline themselves ... TWICE!



kingcorey321 said:


> wait and wait and wait they will send you a eta 20 minutes away. i no longer get these bonuses they took them away from us here
> we just get a demand zone it says its busy . i turn off lyft and drive uber and get a area surge


What's a demand Zone?


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Mista T said:


> $4.03 - Max bonus earned.
> 
> When we got % surges, it never maxed out. My biggest ride on surge paid me around $150. Lyft made another $50 on top of that, so I'm not sure what the problem was.
> 
> You know, if they would push that $4.03 up to $4.25 you could buy a medium mocha at Starbucks. Come on Lyft, just a few pennies more, you can do it.


Exactly seems like they are ****ing themselves. It's extremely unprofitable now for drivers so I don't even see any reason to drive for lyft unless it's ride I need to deadmile back to sf. No reason at all to drive with them, they don't offer me promotions so I don't see why drivers continue with this shit after ****ing us over now with the prime time.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What's a demand Zone?


Those rectangles colored in various shades of pee that appear in your map.


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

In NYC, Uber was Surging all Friday & Saturday night. Lyft was giving Power Zone Bonus. I did manage to scoop a $10 PZB + whatever the ride was. But it was mostly Uber for me.


----------



## CaptainAmerica (May 18, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> wait and wait and wait they will send you a eta 20 minutes away. i no longer get these bonuses they took them away from us here
> we just get a demand zone it says its busy . i turn off lyft and drive uber and get a area surge


That's because lyft won't show you the surge, but still charging the pax extra. So dishonest and greedy!!!


----------

